
Ask HN: Expats in Ukraine or Russia, how is life? - roschdal
For people who moved to Ukraine or Russia to find love; how is your life today? Please share your life stories.
======
olegious
I don't live there, but I visit very often (at least once a year lately) and
have visited regularly since the mid-90s (my family immigrated from there in
the early 90s). I think in many ways the quality of life in the big cities
(St. Petersburg and Moscow) is higher for the upper middle class (typical tech
worker) there than in the US. Cleaner, safer streets and public transport,
better services, convenient hours, better/easier access to quality healthcare
(I'd still do advance surgery outside the country). The problems are the
corruption, potential political instability and red tape that chokes private
business. I'd live there (just need to convince my Russian wife ;) ).

------
eanthy
Since when do people move to Russia to find love, more like find a gold diggie

